# New Hemangiosarcoma Diagnosis



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sad you're going through this. Hopefully you'll get a lot more time with your baby.

I lost my boy to hemangio in October. He was also 9 years old. With us, we didn't catch the disease in time and it was too late to do anything.

I'm sending you healing thoughts! Hope it hasnt spread..


----------



## tcdrakulich (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind words. I am so sorry to hear about your loss! I can only imagine the pain and loss you are feeling. I am glad I found this site so I can talk with others who are or have experienced what we are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you deal with your loss.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. I lost my Lucy to Hemangio 6 weeks ago, so I know how you are feeling just now... in fact unfortunately many many of us know what you are going through.

Hugs to you and Maggie, love her up and take lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kisses and a big steak to Maggie, and consoling thoughts to you. So sorry to read about this serious diagnosis. I have lost two goldens to hemangiosarcoma, and I dread it. The only slight sliver of silver lining is that it is not a painful cancer for the dog like many of them are. The problem with Hemangiosarcoma is that it is a cancer of the cells that line blood vessels, and so it has often/ almost always spread to the lungs/ spleen etc. It is one of those things that really tests a human's courage, although the dogs are not afraid in the same way. I lost my golden Acadia at 9 to a different cancer, and it is way too young. Again, I am so sorry. Make your vet keep excellent tabs on the spleen/ heart so that you never get in a crisis situation that frightens you or Maggie.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Meg was one of the lucky ones she was 10 years old and had her spleen removed and lived for another 3 years so there is always hope.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that your baby has cutaneous hemangiosarcoma. I hope you get good news that it is still just cutaneous and hasn't yet spread to the vital organs like the spleen, heart and lungs. We've lost two Goldens to the splenetic form of the disease and it strikes fear in my soul everytime I hear the word. 

The cutaneous form of hemangio, without spread, has a much better long term prognosis if it is discovered early, though hemangiosarcoma is a terminal condition. Your vet may offer you the possibility of chemotherapy to forestall spread and keep Maggie with you longer. We took one dog through chemotherapy just last year and he did remarkably well with the treatments, with few side effects, but sadly he had some other health issues and possible independent cancers going on at the same time and we let him cross the Bridge a few weeks after completing his 5 treatments, just one month shy of 13. 

This forum is fabulous for support and I'm glad you found us, even if under these terrible circumstances. There is also a yahoo group dedicated to hemangiosarcoma: the Sumner or Summer group (sorry, it's early and my brain isn't up to speed yet). 

I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers for Maggie and you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts to you and your Maggie


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I lost my Daisy to Hemangio in June she was 6 years old. I pray that Maggie beats this and that it hasn't spread. Daisy was my baby too and I know how awful you are feeling at the idea of Maggie being really sick and all I can tell you is just give her as much love as you can but I'm sure you're already doing that. I would love to see a picture of Maggie.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry about this diagnosis for your girl. I pray she has many more days with you ahead of her!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

As cancer diagnoses go, this is a relatively promising one. There's a good chance that removing the cutaneous lesion will significantly delay any further growth. She could have months or even years left of quality life.

It's a little scary, because you don't know, but we never really know, right? It's a reminder to treasure the time that you have. And I love what LJilly wrote: "It is one of those things that really tests a human's courage, although the dogs are not afraid in the same way." It's so true, and it reminds us to maybe think a little more like a dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

I am so sorry to hear of your girl's diagnosis, but I am hoping dermal hemangiosarcoma is not as serious.

I, too, lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma last year-they literally became ill overnight.

Praying for your girl.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your news.....Just wanted to confirm what most folks have said here. I agree with all of it. I lost my beloved Tucker 3 weeks ago to visceral hermangiosarcoma after his initial diagnosis about 7 months prior. There is an incredible amount of info on the web about the disease and when he became ill I researched the heck out of it. Again, the prognosis for the dermal which your pup has is consderably better than those of us who have goldens who have experienced the visceral. As also suggested you do want to have the spleen and heart looked at carefully.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I have all crossable parts crossed that your Maggie has a treatable form of this awful disease. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

An ultrasound is a relatively inexpensive and painless procedure to assess whether there are tumors in her abdomen. My Charlie had his spleen removed when he was 7 (over 5 years ago) and he has done well, though his tumor did not show evidence of malignancy.

Holding you and Maggie in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

My first golden died of hemangiosarcoma at age 8. NEVER, did I think that a slight cough which I thought was possible kennel cough turned out to be mets to the lung. The primary tumor was hemangiosarcoma. You have a dx early, I pray that your baby has many more years ahead. Will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

A week ago today we lost our 9.5 year old Duncan to hemangiosarcoma but it presented itself in the liver and spleen. I've read quite a bit about it since his diagnosis, and the type your dog has the prognosis is better. I pray your dog has a speedy recovery, and many years left with you.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that your persistence paid off and that the cancer was caught early enough before spreading to the internal organs. I lost my own Maggie to a hemangiosarcoma of the spleen last August. It was quite sudden. She was 11 1/2.

You Maggie is younger, and the cancer has a taken a more visible route, so perhaps this is good news and that the worst of it was caught early. I will keep your Maggie in my thoughts.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry about your Maggie. I hope that this type of hemangiosarcoma is one she can beat. We lost our Pete to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. It was an over night realization for us that he had it and he was 9 1/2. We have lost 2 other goldens that died of masses on the heart and lungs. We did not do an autopsy but I think hemangio was the cause. They were 10 and 11. It is an EVIL disease. I am sending you good positive thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tc*

TC

I will pray for your Maggie!


----------



## tcdrakulich (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry it has been so long since I responded. Maggie is doing great with that first surgery. She will have 2 other dermal spots removed Thursday of this week. They will both be sent to Pathology. We are praying they are not Hemangiosarcomas. She is still her playful self!!!! Thank you for all your support.

Carolyn


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolyn*

Carolyn

Praying for Maggie-please keep us posted on her.
Glad to hear she has been doing well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping her in my prayers


----------



## tcdrakulich (Feb 12, 2011)

*maggie*

Thanks everyone for all of your prayers. Maggie had 2 spots removed last week, one was a cyst and the other a fatty tumor! Praise God!!! Neither one was cancerous!!! There are no signs that the first Hemangiosarcoma has spread. She is her happy playful self! I will continue to pray for all of you who's loved ones are sick. Thank you!!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So happy to hear that. Hooray for Maggie! Continued prayers that she is happy and healthy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's wonderful news!


----------

